# Cool Black Matte Polish



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2009)

Flattelining
Flatte Black Nail Polish
keep it matte! 

Who says black is the new black?












All manicured fingers point to Mike Potter, an NYC makeup artist who spent years putting ebony nail polish on big stars (Karen O.) and big screens (Hedwig and the Angry Inch).

When he couldn’t find a truly matte version without any gleam or gloss, Potter created Knock Out cosmetics. His addictive Flatte Black nail paint is shiny when wet but dries sans shimmer with one coat. (Imagine the look of fresh charcoal.)

Find the chip-resistant lacquer (which also comes in lusterless white and, soon, Calamine) in the Chrysler Building of polish bottles — a tall, slender brush in a frosted art nouveau glass.

It’s powerful, elegant, iconic.

And easy to take a shine to.


Available at Miomia, 318 Bedford Avenue, between South 1st and 2nd Streets, Williamsburg (718-388-0149 or shopmiomia.com); Henri Bendel, 712 Fifth Avenue, at 56th Street (212-247-1100). To see styles, go to koknockout.com.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2009)

This seems amazing but $22 a bottle is way too much for me. I'd stick to glossy nails over matte anyday.


----------



## devin (Jan 27, 2009)

That nail polish is hot!! But it is a little steep for my budget.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Isn't there a nail polish called ManGlaze or something that does the exact same thing? But is like.. $6 instead? It has a matte black and a matte gray.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering if you could just put a base coat on top of a black nailpolish and get the same effect (most of the base coats that I've found give a matte look).


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2009)

Or use a matte top coat. There are a few out there that vary from completely matte to satin buff.


----------



## user79 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Isn't there a nail polish called ManGlaze or something that does the exact same thing? But is like.. $6 instead? It has a matte black and a matte gray._

 
Yep Manglaze makes matte polishes.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 27, 2009)

I wannnnnt....I've tried Man Glaze but don't love the formula and it's hard to find. I've also tried matte topcoats but they're more like satin topcoats. Might look into this because that pic is GORGEOUS.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 28, 2009)

this black looks totally different than the manglaze black. the manglaze black isn't a pure black, it has slight glitter/shimmer to it.
I bought these 2 polishes - love matte polish. i am hoping this KO black is a pure matte black - no glitter, no shimmer. *crosses fingers*


----------



## lara (Jan 28, 2009)

I just bought two Manglaze polishes on the strength of their international shipping being so cheap. Damnit! So much for being on a no-buy


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2009)

I just loved the bottle, but I haven't gotten it, yet....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the color and bottle...Just hate the $22


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_this black looks totally different than the manglaze black. the manglaze black isn't a pure black, it has slight glitter/shimmer to it.
I bought these 2 polishes - love matte polish. i am hoping this KO black is a pure matte black - no glitter, no shimmer. *crosses fingers*_

 
I want to order them too now! 
Please update when you try them, and post pics!!!! I'm tempted.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I want to order them too now! 
Please update when you try them, and post pics!!!! I'm tempted._

 
I will and I will do some comparison swatches with the manglaze too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it looks awesome, it is out of my price range right now but it interests me more than a lot of the chanel polishes i have seen.


----------



## jennifer. (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, i was totally intrigued by this nail polish.  i decided to go out on a wild goose chase to see if i could find a matte top coat and i found orly satin seal matte topcoat and bought plain black polish and it looks exactly the same.   $22 is sort of an unjustifiable purchase for me.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

gawwwwwwwwjus


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 2, 2009)

would love to see swatches too!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 4, 2009)

Wooo! I ordered this one too. Can't wait to get it!
I'll try and do some swatches as well


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Feb 5, 2009)

OOooo I want this so badly. It looks absolutely fabulous


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

$22... iLaugh


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 5, 2009)

the price doesn't get to me that much, though i could not afford it right now per say.  (same with chanel, though this interests me more for some reason..) nail polish lasts literally forever so it's not like spending $25 or so on a foundation that has an expiration date.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Feb 5, 2009)

Swatches are up, dolls!!!!!!!!!!!

Go here: *KO Swatches*


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 6, 2009)

i know this should technically go in the swatches thread but because it's a combo of colors i thought i'd put them on here instead.  just for reference.  i know in my earlier post i said that a matte topcoat produced the same effect and i was semi wrong in that aspect because in these pics there's still a little bit of glare.  

under no light though, it looks like a flat matte black color on my nails.   either way, and this is just my opinion--it's good enough for me to justify not having to spend $22 bucks on a single bottle of nail polish.  so with that said, this alternative cost me under $5.  

these are taken with no flash under 2 different lamps in my apt.  sorry for the shitty application too--i did this in a rush.

also thanks to dangerousmuffins for the swatches, the KO ones DO look super cool!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for both swatches! i have a milani black that is actually pretty matte (i prefer glossy nails, to be honest) so that would also work with a matte top coat. that said i am still in love with this nail polish! it really looks like coal, it's so awesome!


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered this polish on January 30th and I still have yet to hear anything from the company. No shipping confirmation, nothing.

Ugh..ship my polish, please.
I want to swatch it for you guys.


----------



## Ms_Slick (Feb 9, 2009)

I just ordered an OPI flat black, Back Onyx from eBay. I'll be sure to swatch it when I receive it!


----------



## lara (Feb 9, 2009)

Black Onyx is a cream, but it's a gloss finish.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2009)

MAC is coming out with some matte polishes guys!
Beauty Counter blog: Insider tips on beauty products, hair, makeup, skincare, fragrances, spas, and salons

it's supposed to be part of a collection that consists of black eyeshadows, black lipsticks and lipglosses, and greasepaint sticks (according to the article)! Sweet!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

 Style.com: the online home of Vogue; Fashion, Fashion Shows, Shopping & More

In addition to getting an opportunity to watch some of the best makeup artists in the world play with a selection of as-yet-unreleased cosmetics this week, we got word of a few new launches that we think you might find very interesting. MAC Cosmetics has big plans for black; it will release a still unnamed collection of black lip glosses, lipsticks, eye shadows, and greasepaint sticks later this year, all of which are as versatile as they are straightforward. Cases in point: Polly Osmond used the black lipstick from the new line to create maybe the best gray lip of the week at Tuleh; Charlotte Tilbury applied the new gold-flecked black gloss to eyes for a wet shimmer at Donna Karan; and Tom Pecheux combined the metallic black Mineralize Eye Shadow with shades of blue and gray for a more complex smoky eye at Badgley Mischka. We were even more intrigued by a tip we got backstage at Doo.Ri, where manicurist and nail polish creative genius Jin Soon was applying a shade of rich hunter green to models’ fingers: Soon is reportedly partnering with MAC to launch a line of matte nail polishes due out in September. (Like we’ve said before, matte nail polish: huge for fall.) You heard it here first.


----------



## mac_freak (Feb 21, 2009)

im soooooooo excited matte nail polish! yey


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats beautiful!
I want it


----------



## dirtball (Jun 1, 2009)

i've never seen a matte top coat before, do they exist? if so, what are your favorites? and are they really 100% matte. i'll shell out the money for the KO polish but not if i cant wear a top coat with it


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 2, 2009)

OPI and Zoya are both coming out with matte collections soon. 
Zoya comes out July 1 and OPI in August sometime.


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 5, 2009)

that nail polish is AMAZiNG! I think I'll wait it out a bit to see if that MAC rumor comes to fruition before shelling out the 22 clams though :\


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 6, 2009)

Nubar makes a matte top coat, called V for Men, so does Essie, also marketed towards men.  The Essie one has a bit more shine then Nubar's I think.  You can get Nubar polishes at bynubar.com.  The matte top coat will turn any of your current nail polishes matte, just so you know!


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 19, 2009)

OOOO this is cute!


----------

